# What's the history behind Wednesday Night Bible Study?



## Poohbear (Sep 4, 2009)

Why is Bible study for most churches on Wednesday night?  Is there a Biblical reference for this? Or is it just a tradition for most churches that started long ago? Thanks in advance.


----------



## MA2010 (Sep 4, 2009)

Good question. Bible study at my church is Friday 

OT: Your avi hair is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Lucie (Sep 4, 2009)

My church does it on Wednesday night too. My pastor said that the reason they chose that day is because Sunday and Monday many Christians are still fired up on the service and the Word being preached. However, Tuesday into Wednesday many people mildly backslide, let little nuances get the best of them and so Wednesday night Bible study refreshes them and keeps the congregation focused.


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 4, 2009)

We have bible study after service on saturdays about two hours later and then we have bible study with the pastor on wednesday's after prayers. Its more of a teaching.  Its been really good. I make myself go we pray out loud and I struggle with that. So I go to become more and more comfortable with it and so far so good.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Sep 4, 2009)

that's a good question
hmmmmm


----------



## Duchesse (Sep 4, 2009)

Lucie said:


> My church does it on Wednesday night too. My pastor said that the reason they chose that day is because *Sunday and Monday many Christians are still fired up on the service and the Word being preached. However, Tuesday into Wednesday many people mildly backslide,* let little nuances get the best of them and so Wednesday night Bible study refreshes them and keeps the congregation focused.


 
This is what I've always assumed. I know that tends to be my pattern.  I haven't attended my churches Weds. night study but I think it's a good way to recharge to get you through the rest of the week.


----------



## Prudent1 (Sep 4, 2009)

Good question. I have no idea. I can say though that a lot of my friends have bible studies on Tuesdays or Fridays. We have it on Wednesdays at my church. Maybe it is a reflection of when the majority can attend? I don't know. For me personally, I like to have the mid -week fellowship. We have open question and answer time and just generally have a good time as we learn together.


----------



## music-bnatural-smile (Sep 4, 2009)

Lucie said:


> My church does it on Wednesday night too. My pastor said that the reason they chose that day is because Sunday and Monday many Christians are still fired up on the service and the Word being preached. However, Tuesday into Wednesday many people mildly backslide, let little nuances get the best of them and so Wednesday night Bible study refreshes them and keeps the congregation focused.



yeah thats my church too... Wednesday to keep people going in the middle of the week


----------



## discobiscuits (Sep 6, 2009)

ours is Tuesday.


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 6, 2009)

Does anyone know the history or why Bible study started just one day a week with the church?


----------



## PinkPebbles (Sep 6, 2009)

Poohbear said:


> Does anyone know the history or why Bible study started just one day a week with the church?


 
In addition to Wed. night bible study; my previous church and the church that I currently attend now has bible study/ spiritual growth classes throughout the year. Each class last about 6 to 8 weeks.  

In a couple of weeks I'm taking a class on the study of the Old Testament...can't wait!  I was told it's a lot of research, reading, and group presentations...feels like I'll be back in undergrad!


----------



## momi (Sep 6, 2009)

blazingthru said:


> We have bible study after service on saturdays about two hours later and then we have bible study with the pastor on wednesday's after prayers. Its more of a teaching. Its been really good. I make myself go we pray out loud and I struggle with that. So I go to become more and more comfortable with it and so far so good.


 

Hi blazingthru!

Congratulations on your decision to join SDA!

Do you all pray out loud as a group during bible study or is it individual prayer?


----------



## Beauty4Ashes (Sep 6, 2009)

My church has Bible Band on Tuesday and Pastoral Teaching on Friday....sometimes it depends on denomination.


----------



## empressaja (Sep 8, 2009)

I do not know the history of the Wednesday night bible study I also tried to look it up and found no information. The church I attend does not have a Wednesday night bible study we have what is called "Small Groups" which mirrors what the early church did , meeting in one another's homes and on church campus on various days of the week. 

This was a very good question when you find out the history can you please share what you have learned?

Thank you

Blessings~


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 8, 2009)

All I can find is this verse about bible study:

1 Timothy 2:15 - Study to shew thyself approved unto God, a workman that needeth not to be ashamed, rightly dividing the word of truth.


----------



## discobiscuits (Sep 8, 2009)

i don't think there is a 'history' per se. it is simply the middle of the week. a good time for a booster shot of scripture until sunday or saturday service


----------

